# Went bridesmaid dress shopping this weekend...



## EstelSeren

... and it was massively productive!! :happydance: Spent a little bit more than was intended on the bridesmaid's dress but she looked so amazing in it that it doesn't matter! She's only 11 but we ended up having to get her an adult dress from Coast! This one: https://www.johnlewis.com/72660/Style.aspx We ended up looking at all the dresses in Cardiff before buying that one!

In Next they had literally just put out shoes that were absolutely perfect for me. Right colour, right heel type, right heel height, right style. Plus they had them in a 5.5, which is a better fit on me than a 6 but most shops don't stock half sizes. Just perfect!! https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/women/shoesandboots/15/8?extra=sch&n=women&pid=700-497&exclude=00E00|00ED00&returnurl=%2fshop%2fgattcolour-blue-gattgender-women-cat-shoes-0%3fnxti%3d0%26nxtv%3d000%26isort%3dglobalpop&bct=%26quot%3bShop%20By%20Product%26quot%3b%26nbsp%3b%26gt%3b%26nbsp%3bBlue%26nbsp%3b%26gt%3b%26nbsp%3bWomen%26nbsp%3b%26gt%3b%26nbsp%3bShoes The blue ones.

To top it all off, a wedding shop had a huge sale on ex-hire suit jackets. I managed to buy my fiance a morning coat in his size for £15. It just needs a button sewn on! It was also the last one left in the shop! :happydance::happydance:

It was such a lucky trip!!!! :cloud9::happydance::happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## princess_bump

oh sweetie thats perfect! and what beautiful dress and shoes :yipee:


----------

